# Project Help



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Basically, I'm making a small project on Euroleague vs NBA differences. Two things I'd like to know: What is an average season like in Europe? Schedule, traveling, distances, etc. Also, about what is the average European player paid? Who is paid the highest and how much?

Thanks in advance. I'll give 50,000 points to anyone who can provide me with answers.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

OK, check this out, you might like it

http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E04&jornada=33&id=129
Competition System and Dates

http://www.euroleague.net/images/2005_06_EB_REGULATIONS.pdf
Rules and regulations


I don't know too much about salaries....it depends, depends on the league, country, team and of course player. Usually it's secret, it's not like in the NBA.
I believe that top Euros and good US players make from 600.000 to 1.500.000$, the very best players would be up to 2.5/year. Dejan Bodiroga in his prime was on 2.2 a year. Average salary would be somewhere near 300.000$.
Top teams have around 15 mil$ budget, so....


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

As far as I know Fran Vasquez is atm the highest paid player in Europe, getting about 2.000.000 € after taxes, followed probably by "Russians" Anderson, Smodis, Langdon, Dikoudis, Papaloukas, Papadopoulos...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Thanks to both of you. 50,000 donated to each. My project's due tomorrow, so I don't need any more help.


----------



## Stockalone (Oct 6, 2005)

Following a past report of the spanish newspaper El Mondo Deportivo, there was an offer of the FC Barcelona for Sarunas Jasikevicius of about 6,5 million dollar for 3 years. if he had signed it, he would be the best paid player in whole europe.


----------

